# Is it normal for goats to sit?



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Never noticed it ever before but I saw Freddie sitting against a tree as it was the only spot that had morning sun  he looked like a dog. He then laid down against the tree. Is that normal? It's frickin cute but I've only ever seen preggos sit.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Never noticed it ever before but I saw Freddie sitting against a tree as it was the only spot that had morning sun  he looked like a dog. He then laid down against the tree. Is that normal? It's frickin cute but I've only ever seen preggos sit.


Depends on the goat! Some are "sitters" lol. Sometimes they like to sit to soak up the sun, sometimes they sit to scratch their back, or they just do it! I know some people who train their goats to sit as a trick.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a boy who sits to watch the sunset and it's perfectly normal for him. He's been doing it since he was a month old. We named him Sirius so it's fitting he thinks he's a dog lol. (He's my avatar)


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I have a boy who sits to watch the sunset and it's perfectly normal for him. He's been doing it since he was a month old. We named him Sirius so it's fitting he thinks he's a dog lol. (He's my avatar)


He's like Ferdinand the bull! I've never seen a goat sit! You guys should try to get pictures!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a family of sitters. I don't have a picture of the mother who sits but this is her wether last year at the fair 








And his sister this year at the fair 








So far I haven't seen her twin sister sit just yet lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks as if the position easies something, giving the belly better room. I have never seen this behaviour, but it reminds me a little of one of my first dogs (when I was a child), who placed her head in an odd angle when going to sleep. My father (who was wise and experienced) said that probably eased something that bothered her neck. Maybe these goats simply have a short period of pain in the guts, that goes away when the food has passed a turn?

Or, if they have difficult to get the first ball of cud pass upwards? Mine then often placed their front hoofs on some higher place, which is not to be found in a cage at the fair?

I don't remember who is Freddie, and who is Eddie, but I have noticed that one of your goats often looks more tired, sleeps more. Is that Freddie?


----------



## K Brooke (May 9, 2018)

That’s too cute :heehee:


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Yeah, sometimes mine will sit like a dog too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No no pain or anything, they actually both would sit there chewing their cud and they did the same thing at home where they could put their front feet up if they wanted to. Honestly I think they are just goofballs and enjoy doing goofy things. Maybe it does feel good to some degree but I don’t think it’s a pain thing.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Diesel did it when he was young, he doesnt anymore...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha: Yes, they do sit like dogs.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Maybe a difference between breeds? I have never been anywhere near a meat goat.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Looks as if the position easies something, giving the belly better room. I have never seen this behaviour, but it reminds me a little of one of my first dogs (when I was a child), who placed her head in an odd angle when going to sleep. My father (who was wise and experienced) said that probably eased something that bothered her neck. Maybe these goats simply have a short period of pain in the guts, that goes away when the food has passed a turn?
> 
> Or, if they have difficult to get the first ball of cud pass upwards? Mine then often placed their front hoofs on some higher place, which is not to be found in a cage at the fair?
> 
> I don't remember who is Freddie, and who is Eddie, but I have noticed that one of your goats often looks more tired, sleeps more. Is that Freddie?


Lol, they both do. Usually I just catch Freddie sleeping more because he won't wake up and run away.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And Eddie balancing on diverse high objects ...


----------



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

I have caught my doe sitting on this rock so many times that she now has fans on FB!!
#buckcreekstablesxxxara


----------

